# G. Loomis venture 7 for sale



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

has 2 spools with 2 different fly lines?


----------



## mfehrenkamp (Jul 31, 2010)

Just 1 spool but the other line and backing is on the spool that came with the line I will post pics when I figure out how to


----------



## John Forst (Aug 12, 2019)

Still available??


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

NOT the classifieds section......


----------

